# Pugachev Cobra, Su-27



## Flyboy2 (Aug 11, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daOPK07baBw_

Su-27's pulling a Pugachev Cobra, pretty much amazing. Sorry that the music is so lame


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 11, 2008)

Music wasn't lame. Beautiful pics. Beautiful plane.


----------



## seesul (Aug 12, 2008)

Here´s the comment attached to this clip on youtube:
Turn back on a full speed and do shot back ! Dream for any fighter pilot.. 99 % of jets in the World will be destroyed doing Cobra manoeuvre. But SU family planes do it easily and beautifully.
It is Russian engineers, scientists and pilots! The "Pugachev Cobra" is a fighter aircraft maneuver. The maneuver is so named after the Sukhoi OKB (design bureau) test pilot Viktor Pugachev, who first performed the maneuver at 1989 on SU-27.It is a demonstration of the pitch control authority, high angle of attack (AOA) stability and engine/inlet compatibility at high angles of attack of the aircraft. Maneuvers that are related to it include the "Cobra Turn", and the "Frolov Chakra". Until recently, the German Luftwaffe have performed the maneuver with Cold-War era MiG-29s (for example at the air show for the Royal Dutch Airforce at Gilze-Rijen Airforce Base, in 2002). The Eurofighter Typhoon should be able to perform this maneuver, as long as the engines stay lit. Vehicles known to be able to make the cobra maneuver are the Su-27 'Flanker' family (from horizontal flight), MiG-29 'Fulcrum' (from a 30 degree up angle), the F-22 (from horizontal flight) and the F/A-18E/F (from horizontal flight). Thrust vectoring aircraft (such as the Su-30 'Flanker', Su-37 'Flanker-F', Su-47 'Berkut', MiG 1.42, F-15 ACTIVE, F-16 MATV/VISTA, and NASA's X-31) should be able to perform this maneuver more easily, though note that the air intake still needs to be able to handle the air inflow. Russian fighters, designed for high maneuverability, are known for performing this maneuver at air shows for dramatic effect. The maneuver consists of the pilot disengaging the alpha limiter and pulling the aircraft to a 90°--120° angle of attack, then back down to zero. In a properly performed Pugachev's Cobra, the plane maintains a straight and level flight throughout the maneuver.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 12, 2008)

seesul said:


> In a properly performed Pugachev's Cobra, the plane maintains a straight and level flight throughout the maneuver.



I don't believe that to be exactly true. May be an ideal form of the maneuver, but I don't believe that has been accomplished with zero altitude gain. Close, but not zero.


----------



## timshatz (Aug 13, 2008)

It's a pretty manuver but what good is it beyond airshow level flying. 

If you get into a dogfight and pull the cobra to make your opponent shoot by, you had best hope he not have a wingman. Stooging around at stall speed in the middle of a furball (probably with your burner lit) is not condusive to a long life span.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 13, 2008)

I think it might have its merits, but ony as a last ditch maneuver and only in very certain tactical situations. With offboresight missile capability, who needs it. It might be of some value in a VERY tight luftberry, no missiles, and you think you can pop off a snap shot with the cannon... but what is the likelihood of that. About zero.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Aug 13, 2008)

I've heard that it may be applicable to early generation heat-seeking missiles, especially the ones that rely on a hot jet stream for a lock. By popping up like that you would mask the exhaust.... But it should only be used at the last second so that the missile doesn't have a chance to reaquire


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hadn't thought about that, Flyboy2.

But as you noted, that wouldn't hold water with todays generation missile that is very capable of head-on kills.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah definatly... However, not all countries use current generation missiles... But i don't think that it was developed as an evasion tactic... Seems as though it was a airshow manuvuer that looked good so they tried to come up with some uses for it


----------



## Ramirezzz (Aug 14, 2008)

Flyboy2 said:


> Yeah definatly... However, not all countries use current generation missiles... But i don't think that it was developed as an evasion tactic... Seems as though it was a airshow manuvuer that looked good so they tried to come up with some uses for it



initially the cobra was not developed as a combat maneuver but later some research was made by LII VVS to see if it has any combat value indeed. In fact the cobra is (or was in the early 1990ies) useable not only as a defensive maneuver bat as a offensive as well. I believe the idea was that you can achieve a quick lock on on someone who is right above you or below in an inverted flight. Cobra- lock on- missile launch.
I have a very good book with some pictures illustrating that , I'l take a closer look when I reach my PC at home.


----------

